# Never enough tools



## Chicken lights (Jul 18, 2020)

Anyone else? It always seems like there’s always a wish list. Those tools you use twice a year but glad you owned them when you needed them. Scratching your head trying to figure out how to take something apart wishing you had “X” tool 

I get annoyed with 12 point bolts. Really? Can’t use a 6 point? Necessitates owning sockets useless for anything but those bolts 

6 point box wrenches? Yup, PITA for anything except when you actually need one 

I just ordered a few things off Ebay to fill in some holes, it just never ends it seems


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 18, 2020)

Tell about it LOL....  I just got a gear/pulley puller I will probably never use again.  I have three staplers going that all take different staples

Ratchet box ends are the latest thing to grab my attention.  I have one, and it's metric but just happened to be the right size to torque down a nut on a very hard to reach bolt on my lathe motor mount. 

Godda have a set of those now.


----------



## Johnwa (Jul 18, 2020)

I got a set of ratchet box ends about a year ago.  You need one to change the rear shocks on a RAV4.  Mine are perfectly straight and they’re a bit awkward.  I think I’d prefer the ones with the swivel heads.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 19, 2020)

I can’t stand flex head wrench’s or ratchets. They always want to slip off or you can’t torque on them enough 

But I own some of them for those once in a blue moon where they are needed


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 19, 2020)

Before I bought the big truck I thought I was pretty set for tools. 
Changing the power steering box I needed a 1/2” drive 5/8” Allen socket. Broke my puller trying to pull the pitman arm off 

I had wrenches up to 1 5/16”, one nut needed 1 1/2” wrench, broke a pair of water pump pliers trying to loosen it 

I had sockets up to 2”, one pinion nut needed a 2 1/8” so now I have up to 2 1/4” 

Working on my little truck last weekend it was the opposite, I needed lots of metric tools, 6 7 8 and 10 mm

I probably have fifteen 7/8” sockets. Shallow, semideep, deep, extra deep, chrome, impact, 6 point, 12 point. Helping a buddy with his fuel tanks on his Freightliner the regular deep impact socket was too short. Grabbed the extra deep and snugged it up. It’s that ONE time a year you need it that makes it worth owning


----------



## BrandonDyer (Aug 29, 2020)

There is always something new to buy. I remember my mother was always getting angry because my dad would buy new stuff. He was even hiding some stuff from her. I think that it will be same with my wife.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 29, 2020)

BrandonDyer said:


> He was even hiding some stuff from her. I think that it will be same with my wife.



Trust me, that doesn't work LOL.  Been there, Done that.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 29, 2020)

I don’t know I walk through Princess Auto now and it does nothing for me ... it’s like being in Canadian Tire!


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 30, 2020)

New sockets added to the rest of them


----------



## Tom O (Aug 30, 2020)

And then you find that you only use 4 or 5 out of a set. I don’t know how many of those complete gray Craftman plastic sets I’ve bought over the years That come back missing pieces or not put back.


----------

